# Battlefield 3: Frostbite 2 Engine-Test - "Ultra vs. Low" - Die Grafikeinstellungen im großen Vergleich



## TheKhoaNguyen (24. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: Frostbite 2 Engine-Test - "Ultra vs. Low" - Die Grafikeinstellungen im großen Vergleich* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: Frostbite 2 Engine-Test - "Ultra vs. Low" - Die Grafikeinstellungen im großen Vergleich


----------



## MA (24. Oktober 2011)

bin ich froh das ich auf hight zocken kann


----------



## SchumiFan99 (24. Oktober 2011)

Gibts eigentlich auch noch andere Themen als das Spiel. Nicht falsch verstehen aber es gibt auch leute die sich nicht dafür interessieren. Aber hier gehts ja nur noch um BF3. Ziemlich schade für ne Zeitung die sich PC Games nennt. So wie es jetzt ist heist sie eher PC BF Games 3.


----------



## JeremyClarkson (24. Oktober 2011)

Hehe. Also wenn ich DICE gewesen wäre, dann würde die Low-Einstellung nur aus drei Pixeln bestehen (schwarz, weiß und ein grauer für den Kontrast), damit die ganzen Konsoleros endlich mal einsehen, daß fünf Jahre alte Hardware keine Pizza mehr vom Teller zieht! Kommt schon, Sony, MS - baut gefälligst schneller bessere Konsolen, damit wir PCler nicht in Matsch und Pixeln verenden (jedenfalls die nicht, die sich wenigstens eine Medium-Hardware zusammenkaufen können...)


----------



## Fosgate28 (24. Oktober 2011)

also dieser Slider is gut aber wenn ichs mir recht überlege ist der trick zwischen hi und low nur die kannten etwas abzudunkeln und zu verwischen das wars auch schon und der der zweite Unterschied ist das zwischen diesen beiden Darstellungen so große unterschiede liegen das man für low z.B. ne 460er Nvidia und für Hi 2 580er Nvidia brauch irgendwie *KRANK*


----------



## Vordack (24. Oktober 2011)

SchumiFan99 schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich auch noch andere Themen als das Spiel. Nicht falsch verstehen aber es gibt auch leute die sich nicht dafür interessieren. Aber hier gehts ja nur noch um BF3. Ziemlich schade für ne Zeitung die sich PC Games nennt. So wie es jetzt ist heist sie eher PC BF Games 3.


 
*gähn*

So ist es halt kurz bevor Triple A Titel erscheinen, besonders wenn der Hype um sie groß ist. Niemand ist gezwungen die News zu lesen oder drauf zu antworten...


----------



## X3niC (24. Oktober 2011)

Bf3 wurde soeben versendet
YEAH!


----------



## Bullwey-M (24. Oktober 2011)

danke für den Slider!


----------



## Slanzi (24. Oktober 2011)

Fosgate28 schrieb:


> also dieser Slider is gut aber wenn ichs mir recht überlege ist der trick zwischen hi und low nur die kannten etwas abzudunkeln und zu verwischen das wars auch schon und der der zweite Unterschied ist das zwischen diesen beiden Darstellungen so große unterschiede liegen das man für low z.B. ne 460er Nvidia und für Hi 2 580er Nvidia brauch irgendwie *KRANK*



Naja so heftig isses nich.
Ich hab ne gtx 460 von msi (also ein wenig übertaktet) und konnte ohne Probleme in High spielen.
Was den Multy in der Beta angeht zumindest^^
Aber ich kann sehr gut auf Kantenglättung verzichten solang 1920x1080 drin sind


----------



## baummonster (24. Oktober 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> *gähn*
> 
> So ist es halt kurz bevor Triple A Titel erscheinen, besonders wenn der Hype um sie groß ist. Niemand ist gezwungen die News zu lesen oder drauf zu antworten...


 
Naja man kann beide Seiten verstehen. Klar wird über BF3 viel berichtet, so heiß erwartet wie das Spiel nunmal ist. Andererseits sticht es einem aber auch so dermaßen oft ins Auge momentan auf der Hauptseite, da kann man sich schon fragen ob wirklich jede Überschrift einen eigenen Artikel wert ist. Von den aktuellsten 20 Einträgen geht es in fast der Hälfte irgendwie um Battlefield


----------



## Vordack (24. Oktober 2011)

baummonster schrieb:


> Naja man kann beide Seiten verstehen. Klar wird über BF3 viel berichtet, so heiß erwartet wie das Spiel nunmal ist. Andererseits sticht es einem aber auch so dermaßen oft ins Auge momentan auf der Hauptseite, da kann man sich schon fragen ob wirklich jede Überschrift einen eigenen Artikel wert ist. Von den aktuellsten 20 Einträgen geht es in fast der Hälfte irgendwie um Battlefield


 
Naja, daß die Anzahl der BF3 NEws momentan nerven ist klar, geht auch mir so. Dennoch ist BF3 auch ein PC-Spiel daß gerade ganz aktuell ist. Es hat also seien Daseinsberechtigung. Daß pcgames meint zu jedem pups dazu (ich warte noch auf die News mit der zernknüllten Verpackung) eine neue News aufmachen zu müssen liegt eventuell an clicks...


----------



## Monstermic (24. Oktober 2011)

Offenbar gibt es weder mehr Details noch bessere Texturen auf Ultra. Zwischen low und ultra details steht nur die kantenglättung. Das ist wieder nicht die grafische Revolution, dafür sind viele Texturen zu schlecht. Also ich bin enttäuscht, Crysis 1 sieht nicht schlechter aus.


----------



## Chronik (24. Oktober 2011)

also ich weiß ja nicht, wie ihr das seht aber für mich sehn einige bilder besser auf LOW als auf ULTRA aus


----------



## SuVHellraiser (24. Oktober 2011)

Man muss das erstmal in bewegung sehen wie es aussieht um sagen zu das crysis 1 nicht schlechter aussieht aber crysis 1 ist von 2007 und battlefield von 2011 also finde ich es keine neue grafik revulution und für die hardware anforderungen sieht das auf den bilden echt scheisse aus.


----------



## DerBloP (24. Oktober 2011)

Hehe also Ich denke immer, das wenn sie nicht auf Low,Mid,High Programmieren würden, sondern nur für PC auf Ultra Ultra High, würde es dann auch auf MID Rechnern locker mit 60 Fps laufen. Aber mit dieser Meinung bin ich ja nicht alleine...


----------



## creebo (24. Oktober 2011)

unglücklich, dass für die screenshots teileweise AA methoden gewählt wurden die das gesamte bild unscharf wirken lassen. generell aber das beste lightning das ich bisher gesehen habe, sogar in videos sieht das spiel gut aus.


----------



## Mantelhuhn (24. Oktober 2011)

bei low hab ich mir einen abgelacht (so sehen die konsolen aus? mitnichten!), auch ultra sieht auf euren screens komisch aus...


----------



## Sansana (24. Oktober 2011)

Chronik schrieb:


> also ich weiß ja nicht, wie ihr das seht aber für mich sehn einige bilder besser auf LOW als auf ULTRA aus


 
Nein, das geht mir auch so. Und das ist mir nicht nur bei Bf3 sondern auch bei anderen Games aufgefallen.Ich weiss nicht genau wie ich das richtig beschreiben soll. Auf ultra kommt mir das Bild manchmal so weich vor als wenn die mit einen Schwamm rübergegangen wären um die Kanten zu überwischen und das alles ein wenig blasser dadurch wirkt. Ja weiss auch nicht genau aber Fakt ist das mir low manchmal auch besser gefällt weil es kraftvoller aussieht und durch das grobe realistischer auf mich wirkt.


----------



## ElKodo (24. Oktober 2011)

SuVHellraiser schrieb:


> Man muss das erstmal in bewegung sehen wie es aussieht um sagen zu das crysis 1 nicht schlechter aussieht aber crysis 1 ist von 2007 und battlefield von 2011 also finde ich es keine neue grafik revulution und für die hardware anforderungen sieht das auf den bilden echt scheisse aus.


 
Da wirft wieder jemand 2 genres in einen Topf. Wie kann man Crysis (singleplayerlastig) mit Battlefield (Mehrspielerlastig mit maximal 64(?) Spielern auf dem Schlachtfeld vergleichen?

Brain on plz!


----------



## z3ro22 (24. Oktober 2011)

also irgendwie komisch den ig sieht low kacke aus aber ultra ig passt gut bis auf bissl blur ...


----------



## Skaty12 (24. Oktober 2011)

z3ro22 schrieb:


> also irgendwie komisch den ig sieht low kacke aus aber ultra ig passt gut bis auf bissl blur ...


 uhm... Was? Wenn du sagen willst, dass Low schlecht im Gegensatz zu Ultra aussieht?


----------



## Pistolpaul (24. Oktober 2011)

Mantelhuhn schrieb:


> bei low hab ich mir einen abgelacht (so sehen die konsolen aus? mitnichten!), auch ultra sieht auf euren screens komisch aus...


 
ja, denke auch das es auf konsolen besser aussieht

mit meinen fahrrad fahre ich auch schneller als der bugatti veyron

gute nacht


----------



## oldsql-Triso (24. Oktober 2011)

Man muss BF auch mit Crysis vergleichen, wenn es sich die Grafikkrone aufsetzen möchte, aber bis dato wird's sehr schwer werden. Low-Settings sehen echt fatal schlecht aus, da machen andere Spiele im Low-Settings mehr her (Rage z.B., wobei ich erst warten muss ich live mit meinem Setup zu sehen.). Ansonsten machen die Ultra-Settings gut was her, wie ich finde - wenn's um die Beleuchtung geht. Naja, dürfte ja bald da sein das Spiel ^^


----------



## z3ro22 (24. Oktober 2011)

@Skaty12 zum vergleich ja wegen den kanten mitunter.


----------



## DomShadow (25. Oktober 2011)

oldsql-Triso schrieb:


> Low-Settings sehen echt fatal schlecht aus, da machen andere Spiele im Low-Settings mehr her (Rage z.B., )



einfach nur, lol!


----------



## Corbanx (25. Oktober 2011)

jetzt neu auf der bf3 seite...


----------



## E-K0 (25. Oktober 2011)

Neue Nvidia Treiber sind da: GeForce 285.62 Driver 

Dies ist der erste *Beta-Treiber* der Treiberfamilie Version 285.62

Dieses Treiberpaket unterstützt die Grafikprozessoren der Serien GeForce 6, 7, 8, 9, 100, 200, 300, 400 und 500 für Desktop-PCs und ION Grafikprozessoren für Desktop-PCs.

Neu bei Version 285.62:

    Verbesserte Kompatibilität und Leistung für Battlefield 3. Hier kannst Du prüfen, ob Dein PC bereit für Battlefield 3 ist.
    Verbesserte Kompatibilität und Leistung für Batman: Arkham City und RAGE.
    Check here to see if your PC is ready for Batman: Arkham City
    Behebt Berichte gelegentlicher Treiber-Timeouts beim Surfen im Internet.

Neu bei Treiberversion R285

Leistung

    Leistungssteigerung im Vergleich zu den WHQL-Treibern v280.26 bei mehreren PC-Spielen mit Grafikprozessoren der Serien GeForce 400 und 500. Im Folgenden sind Beispiele für Leistungssteigerungen unter Windows 7 aufgeführt. Ergebnisse hängen vom jeweiligen Grafikprozessor und der Systemkonfiguration ab:

GeForce *GTX 580:*

* Bis zu 6% bei Battlefield 3*
        Bis zu 5 % bei Call of Duty: Black Ops
        Bis zu 7 % bei Civilization V mit SLI
        Bis zu 5 % bei Crysis 2 DX11 mit SLI
        Bis zu 7 % bei F1 2010 mit SLI
        Bis zu 5 % bei Lost Planet 2 mit SLI
        Bis zu 5 % bei Mafia 2 mit SLI
        Bis zu 13 % bei Metro 2033 mit SLI
        Bis zu 8 % bei STALKER: Call of Pripyat mit SLI
        Bis zu 5 % bei StarCraft 2

GeForce *GTX 560:*

        Bis zu 4 % bei Bulletstorm
        Bis zu 5 % bei Battlefield: Bad Company 2 mit SLI
 * Bis zu 11% bei Battlefield 3*
        Bis zu 6 % bei Call of Duty: Black Ops
        Bis zu 5 % bei Crysis 2 DX11 mit SLI
        Bis zu 7 % bei Dragon Age 2 mit SLI
        Bis zu 7 % bei F1 2010 mit SLI
        Bis zu 5 % bei Just Cause 2 mit SLI
        Bis zu 5 % bei Lost Planet 2 mit SLI
        Bis zu 4 % bei Mafia 2 mit SLI
        Bis zu 7 % bei Metro 2033 mit SLI
        Bis zu 11 % bei STALKER: Call of Pripyat mit SLI
        Bis zu 7 % bei StarCraft 2

usw usw


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Oktober 2011)

Och nö, sieht ja wie ein nach CoD orientierter Shooter aus. Genau das was ich absolut nicht ausstehen kann. 
Es ist heute wohl nur noch sehr selten dass ein FPS ohne Scripts im Minutentakt auskommt, hmm ?
Da bleibe ich lieber bei Crysis und Co.


----------



## madeyes (25. Oktober 2011)

der erste eindruck von der deutschen sprachausgabe ist ja mal wieder peinlich


----------



## MarcEglien (25. Oktober 2011)

Kauf ich mir auf jeden das Game


----------



## Gamienator (25. Oktober 2011)

Ähh o.O Wo ist denn da bitte schön ein Unterschied außer AA und Blur Effekte o.O

Bin ich froh CoD Daddeler zu sein ... Und nein, ich bin 20, habe alle beide Ausprobiert und mir gefällt CoD einfach besser und habe bewusst bei MW2 die DLCs gekauft! Aber man kann ja sagen was man will, wird eh wieder ein Fanboy gebashe hier xD


----------



## Mantelhuhn (25. Oktober 2011)

madeyes schrieb:


> der erste eindruck von der deutschen sprachausgabe ist ja mal wieder peinlich


 
kampagne deutsch, multiplayer englisch habe ich immer gemacht^^


----------



## Brexten (26. Oktober 2011)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Och nö, sieht ja wie ein nach CoD orientierter Shooter aus. Genau das was ich absolut nicht ausstehen kann.
> Es ist heute wohl nur noch sehr selten dass ein FPS ohne Scripts im Minutentakt auskommt, hmm ?
> Da bleibe ich lieber bei Crysis und Co.


 
Genau das ist er leider auch geworden einfach nur schade.


----------

